# Was sollte ein Notebook alles haben.



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo.

Ich sollte für die Firma mich um ein Notebook kümmern.
Und nun meine Frage:
Welch Ausstatung sollte ein Notebook haben wenn es für S5 , S7 und ProToul benötigt wird.

Danke und schöne Grüsse


----------



## SPS Markus (14 Juli 2005)

Hi,

Bitte die "Suchen" Funktion des Forum verwenden. Trag mal Notebook ein. 

Markus


----------



## Lars Weiß (2 August 2005)

Dell D610

mit 3 Jahren Vor-Ort-Service diesen Monat für 753 Euros zu haben !


----------



## MatMer (9 August 2005)

Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich die RS232 Schnittstelle die neuere Notebooks der günstigen Preiskategorie nicht mehr haben.
Und eigentlich sind die Notebooks die angeboten werden so ausgestattet das man sowieso nicht zu wenig haben kann, vielleicht lieber jetzt ein wenig mehr investieren und ein schnellers und besseres kaufen das dann auch ein paar Jahre ausreicht.


----------



## Heinz (9 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich halte folgensdes für wichtig:
1.) V24-Schnittstelle
2.) USB-Schnittstelle
3.) großes Display
4.) Viel RAM (min 512MB) 1GB wird schon häufig gefordert (Protool zwar noch nicht)


----------

